# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  المريخ يعبر قورماهيا بثلاثية

## majdi

*
فاز فريق المريخ على فريق قورماهيا الكيني بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين عصر اليوم بضاحية كاسراني الكينية ضمن استعدادات المريخ للبطولة الافريقية والموسم الجديد ، بكر الفريق الكيني بالهدف الاول فيما ادرك ايداهو التعادل للمريخ وهي النتيجة التي انتهى عليها الشوط الاول من المباراة وفي الشوط الثاني فرض المريخ سيطرته على مجريات المباراة ليضيف هدفين جديدين عن طريق وورغو وايداهور من ضربة جزاء ، اشرك الجهاز الفني للمريخ كل لاعبي الفريق في المباراة ما عدا قلق واكرم الهادي سليم ، وظهر بشكل لافت لاعب الفريق الجديد حمد الشجرة في وظيفة المحور .
*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*بسم الله بدينا جعلة الله عام افراح
*

----------


## aziz4545a

*بدايه مبشره . نقول بسم الله نبداء
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*سودان المريخ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ماشاء الله
بداية مبشرة
                        	*

----------


## ودالبطل

*يديك الف عافية يا حبيب علي الاخبار الجميلة
*

----------


## ودالبطل

*بدينا إن شاء الله ملينا
*

----------


## Abdulhadi mohammed

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله ,,, بدايه موفقه
*

----------


## الحارث

*بدايه حلوة والقادم احلي بأذن الله
*

----------


## alhawii

*بسم الله ما شاء الله أخبار جميله ومبشره خصوصا الأرتكاز أتحلت مشكلتو والقادم أحلى مشكووووور
                        	*

----------


## جعفر بابكر

*بداية تبشر بموسم حافل وملئ بالانتصارات انشاء الله وبالتوفيق للزعيم                                   
*

----------


## أحمر الهوي

*بداية مبشرة والقادم احلي
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*بداية اكتر من مبشرة للموسم الجديد ... فرحونا 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد.. وانشالله نحو مريخ المنصات هذا الموسم والمواسم المقبلة..

بكر الفريق الكيني بالهدف الاول 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل اجابة لهذا التساؤل..
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*اجمل ماسمعته هو تسجيل وارغو لهدف وهذا يعني اننا موعودون بنسر يحلق عالياً والي المزيد انشاء الله
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*الحمد لله بدايه موفقه
*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*تسلم علي الاخبار السعيده 
وطوالي لي قدام يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*بسم الله وماشاء الله
الله يجعل أيامنا كل أفراح
شكراً يا غالى على الأخبار
*

----------


## الباشق الاحمر

*ما داير احبطكم ياصفوة بس مسألة فريق زي قوماهيا دا يجيب قون في الزعيم ما مطمنة وكمان معناها انو لسة مشكلة لاعبي المريخ ما تغيرت دفاع وحاس وكمان ما يلعبو بروح الزعيم الا بعد الزنقة زدا الضيع جهدهم الاموسم الفات
*

----------


## ود ام شانق

*يارب كدا طوالى
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*دى النجوم ظاهر بريقه استعدو وعدو تانى بنتلحق
                        	*

----------


## redstar

*انشاء الله تتواصل الانتصارات وايامنا كلها فرح بيك ياسودان المريخ ومريخ السودان
                        	*

----------

